# 2014 Baffin Classic - Weekend Warrior Tournament



## t-tung

The 2014 Baffin Classic - Weekend Warrior tournament will be Saturday, January 25th in Corpus Christi. This 2-man live trout tournament will be NO GUIDES. Entry will be $200 plus a Calcutta. Teams will start at $50 and be capped at $1000. If a team gets to $1000, they have first right of refusal to buy their team in full or half, if they choose. Full rules and venue to follow...

This tournament is in addition to the 2-day Baffin Classic on February 7th & 8th.


----------



## dannyalvarez

Tommy, any details on registration? 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## t-tung

*No guides*

Entry fees for this tournament are $200 per 2-man team. PRE-ENTRY MUST BE IN NO LATER THAN MIDNIGHT ON SUNDAY, JANUARY 15TH, 2014. After midnight up until the captain's meeting, entry fees will be $500 and you will start at the end of the pack during launch on day 1. For example, if we have 50 pre-entries, the first late entry will automatically start at 51, second at 52, and so on. You will not be eligible to draw your starting position.

You can send payment in a few different ways:
Credit Card (Visa, Mastercard, American Express, Discover) Call me and I'll take payment over the phone via Square and send you a paid receipt over text or email. ($206 total....Square has to get their 5%)
Cashier's Check or Money Order (No personal checks) $200 Call me for pick up or mailing address. 
Paypal Send $206 to [email protected] on Paypal. (Paypal get's their 5%) 
CASH Call me and we'll meet up if you're local (Corpus Christi)

(970) Four-3-Three 3-one-2-one :cheers:


----------



## V-Bottom

Good Luck.....and have fun


----------



## t-tung

It's getting close. This tournament will be out of Marker 37. This will be a 4-fish, live trout tournament. 2-man teams. Get those entries in by the 19th! $200 per team. We will be filling our paperwork and have a silent calcutta at the captain's meeting.


----------



## t-tung

Friend "Baffin Classic" on Facebook for updates.


----------



## t-tung

Captain's meeting for the Weekend Warrior Tournament will be at Barnacle Bill's Restaurant at Bob Hall Pier on the Friday the 24th. We will be filling out forms starting at 5. We will have a silent calcutta starting at 7 and ending at 8. CALCUTTA WILL BE CASH ONLY. Teams will start at $60 and be capped at $1000. If a team reaches $1000, that team will have the first to refusal of buying their team in whole or half. All teams have the right to buy back half of their team. If you are high bidder on a team and fail to pay, you will be disqualified from the tournament. TEAM MEMBERS WILL BE LISTED ON CALCUTTA, NOT TEAM NAMES. 

This is the last week to get your money in. I am extending the deadline to Monday the 20th at midnight because I will be down at my cabin all weekend, out of phone service. Get those entries in....It's going to be a great time.


----------



## t-tung

A silent Calcutta is just like a silent auction at a CCA or DU banquet except you're bidding on teams, not guns or paintings. Every team will be On a sheet of paper and tacked to a wall or taped to a table. Bidding will start at 7pm and end at 8. To bid, you write down the price you're willing to pay, your name and phone number. You can bid as many times as you want.


----------



## Wadeking

are you going to post rules


----------



## Wadeking

Are you posting the rules


----------



## t-tung

2014 Baffin Classic - WEEKEND WARRIOR Rules:

1) Teams can weigh-in 4 trout, minimum length 18". A 1/2 pound deduction (8oz) will be given for each DEAD fish weighed in. No more than 1 trout over 25" per angler, per day may be weighed. Any team bringing in more than 2 trout over 25" will be disqualified from the tournament, INCLUDING the big fish pot. Trout MUST BE alive at time of weigh-in to qualify for the big fish pot. No exceptions. 1 angler can catch all 4 fish but, he cannot weigh in more than 1 fish over 25".

2) The weighmaster will have the final say on eligibility of any fish brought in to weigh.

3) All teams must check in before leaving the dock and must leave in the order drawn by that team at the captain's meeting. If you do not check in, you will be disqualified. If you are late for your starting position, you will be moved to the end of the line.

4) All State and Federal Parks and Wildlife regulations will apply at all times.

5) All teams must leave from Marker 37, by boat, and return to Marker 37 by by boat for weigh-in. Trailering your boat during tournament fishing hours is not allowed. You may not carry extra gas in boat other than in an OEM gas tank.

6) Any angler on board, must be wearing a life jacket when the big motor is operating.

7) This is an INSHORE fishing tournament. Fishing AND TRAVELING outside the jetties is prohibited.

8) Teams must fish in public waters accessible to public fishermen.

9) Each team will consist of two team members. Only team members are allowed on the boat.

10) This is an ARTIFICIAL LURE only tournament.

11) Weigh-in time is Saturday 3:00-4:00PM. At least one member MUST BE STANDING IN LINE BY 4:00PM, SHARP. NO EXCEPTIONS. Fish must be brought to tanks as soon as a tournament bag is available. There will be no sorting or culling of fish once your team is in line with fish for weigh-in.

12) Any protests must be filed orally or in writing with the tournament director by the end of weigh-in.

13) There will be a 100 yard rule between tournament boats and fishermen, unless waved in. Passing, on plane, within 100 yards of a wading fishermen is strictly prohibited.

14) Team members must remain within plain eyesight of their partner and boat at all times.

15) Teams may not allow another boat to hold their fishing area for any reason.

16) All teams must fly the tournament flag provided to each team at the captains meeting.

18) Any boat that becomes disable during the tournament may be towed back to weigh-in. Anglers may NOT transfer fish to another boat to be transported to weigh-in.

18) Mutilated or old fish will not be weighed in. Team will be disqualified.

19) Every angler receiving a tournament prize is subject to a polygraph test. Results of polygraph are final. Any person caught cheating will be disqualified and charges will be pressed.

20) If you hook a fish, that fish is yours and yours only to fight, land and weigh in. You may not pass the rod to your partner to fight and land.

These rules are subject to change prior to tournament day. If you have any questions or concerns feel free to email me at [email protected] or call Tommy at 970-433-3121.


----------



## t-tung

I'm trying but it won't let me for some reason.


----------



## t-tung

2014 Baffin Classic - WEEKEND WARRIOR Rules:

1) Teams can weigh-in 4 trout, minimum length 18". A 1/2 pound deduction (8oz) will be given for each DEAD fish weighed in. No more than 1 trout over 25" per angler, per day may be weighed. Any team bringing in more than 2 trout over 25" will be disqualified from the tournament, INCLUDING the big fish pot. Trout MUST BE alive at time of weigh-in to qualify for the big fish pot. No exceptions. 1 angler can catch all 4 fish but, he cannot weigh in more than 1 fish over 25".

2) The weighmaster will have the final say on eligibility of any fish brought in to weigh.

3) All teams must check in before leaving the dock and must leave in the order drawn by that team at the captain's meeting. If you do not check in, you will be disqualified. If you are late for your starting position, you will be moved to the end of the line.

4) All State and Federal Parks and Wildlife regulations will apply at all times.

5) All teams must leave from Marker 37, by boat, and return to Marker 37 by by boat for weigh-in. Trailering your boat during tournament fishing hours is not allowed. You may not carry extra gas in boat other than in an OEM gas tank.

6) Any angler on board, must be wearing a life jacket when the big motor is operating.

7) This is an INSHORE fishing tournament. Fishing AND TRAVELING outside the jetties is prohibited.

8) Teams must fish in public waters accessible to public fishermen.

9) Each team will consist of two team members. Only team members are allowed on the boat.

10) This is an ARTIFICIAL LURE only tournament.

11) Weigh-in time is Saturday 3:00-4:00PM. At least one member MUST BE STANDING IN LINE BY 4:00PM, SHARP. NO EXCEPTIONS. Fish must be brought to tanks as soon as a tournament bag is available. There will be no sorting or culling of fish once your team is in line with fish for weigh-in.

12) Any protests must be filed orally or in writing with the tournament director by the end of weigh-in.

13) There will be a 100 yard rule between tournament boats and fishermen, unless waved in. Passing, on plane, within 100 yards of a wading fishermen is strictly prohibited.

14) Team members must remain within plain eyesight of their partner and boat at all times.

15) Teams may not allow another boat to hold their fishing area for any reason.

16) All teams must fly the tournament flag provided to each team at the captains meeting.

18) Any boat that becomes disable during the tournament may be towed back to weigh-in. Anglers may NOT transfer fish to another boat to be transported to weigh-in.

18) Mutilated or old fish will not be weighed in. Team will be disqualified.

19) Every angler receiving a tournament prize is subject to a polygraph test. Results of polygraph are final. Any person caught cheating will be disqualified and charges will be pressed.

20) If you hook a fish, that fish is yours and yours only to fight, land and weigh in. You may not pass the rod to your partner to fight and land.

These rules are subject to change prior to tournament day. If you have any questions or concerns feel free to email me at [email protected] or call Tommy at 970-433-3121.


----------



## t-tung

Oh hell there ya go. 3 times haha


----------



## t-tung

*Today is the early entry deadline!*

Get paid up today to avoid $500 entry and starting at the end of the pack.

Just a correction on the captains' meeting. The venue is called Mikel May's Beachside Bar & Grill (formerly Barnacle Bill's) at Bob Hall Pier. I'll be up there around 4:30. Silent Calcutta begins around 7. Give me a call with questions or to enter. 970-four-3-three-3121 Tommy


----------



## FREON

t-tung said:


> Get paid up today to avoid $500 entry and starting at the end of the pack.
> 
> Just a correction on the captains' meeting. The venue is called Mikel May's Beachside Bar & Grill (formerly Barnacle Bill's) at Bob Hall Pier. I'll be up there around 4:30. Silent Calcutta begins around 7. Give me a call with questions or to enter. 970-four-3-three-3121 Tommy


 Do you have to be entered in the tournament to participate in the calcutta?


----------



## t-tung

FREON said:


> Do you have to be entered in the tournament to participate in the calcutta?


Calcutta is open to the public. However, say a team is at $160. Someone bids $1000 or $800 and can't come up with the money, the team isn't going for $160. We will go to a live bid for that team starting at the previous high bid. EVERY team has the right to buy back half of their team. Calcutta is capped at $1000. Should a team reach the cap, they have first right to buy their team in whole or half.


----------



## FREON

Thanks.....How many teams signed up before the early entry deadline expired?


----------



## t-tung

45 teams


----------



## t-tung

*Payment by Credit Card*

If you paid your entry by credit card over the phone, please give me a call. In short, I'm going to refund you the full amount charged. All transactions went through without a hitch and receipts sent but, SquareUp is not depositing funds into the tournament bank account. I've had no problem issuing refunds. Once refunded I need you to go ahead and bring $200 cash to the captain's meeting.

I sincerely apologize for this headache. I am at the mercy of SquareUp's customer service (or lack thereof) and would not recommend them to anyone for personal or business transactions. The last thing I want to do is write hot checks to the winners. I hope you can appreciate me being upfront with this issue.

Sincerely, 
Tommy Hartung
970-433-3121


----------



## ochapa

Any results?


----------



## Spekaholic

Congrats to my partners for placing 2nd!!!


----------



## t-tung

BRUTAL day of fishing. Only 33 fish weighed all day. Had a few closes to 8 though. Thanks everyone for coming out.


----------



## Gerald S

t-tung said:


> BRUTAL day of fishing. Only 33 fish weighed all day. Had a few closes to 8 though. Thanks everyone for coming out.


Final results and photos?


----------



## ESCB Factory

Congrats to Team Nemo!

Also I noticed 2nd-6th Place teams all run SCB's! Way to grind it out.

Great job Tommy & Staff!

SCB Factory


----------



## t-tung

Yessir, definitely a strong showing by SCB. First place went to Majek. Thanks to everyone that came out and participated and helped out. Time to get ready for the 2 day Baffin Classic. Good luck gentlemen!


----------

